# know site similar to mintees?



## fractalic design (Jul 4, 2011)

hey guys

any of you guys know sites which are similar to mintees where it possible to post my tshirts...?

thanx


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out Band Job :: Music Art & Awesome Design :: Home


----------



## fractalic design (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks man i will check it out soon...


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

teebanter.com is great for a forum, and you can promote your tees there but you can't actually submit them like mintees. Still a good site though.


----------



## fractalic design (Jul 4, 2011)

AngrySpade said:


> teebanter.com is great for a forum, and you can promote your tees there but you can't actually submit them like mintees. Still a good site though.



i registered but it takes them ages to confirm your registration...
never meet a site that it was not immediate..
patiently waiting then...
thanks for the advise...


----------

